# Bespoke



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2008)

Can anyone put a stop to this clown? He's just flooding threads with the same message.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Dave

Just click on the report this post button.


----------



## Slim (10 Jan 2008)

Dave,

Although Bespoke should not be flooding every post with the same message (as it is very annoying), I'm sure he didn't mean to cause a stir.

Bespoke, just one post will suffice.

:wink:


----------

